# Fish acting strange - three have died



## fishnewbie (Dec 15, 2008)

Bought a clown loach and pleco. They died three weeks later along with another pleco we have had before. Didn't notice anything on them such as ich. A day later I noticed that the Tetris' fins had white on them and they looked almost glued together. Went to the store and got a two day ICH and general parasite treatment (after we brough a water sample in to the pet store to get our parameters check out - everything was fine). The Tetris seem fine a few days later apart from losing an eye. Now another fish (think it is a Barb - not sure). Now a few barbs are swimming almost vertically. It doesn't seem right. No way to test the water because we don't have a water testing kit. 

HELP.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I would suggest immediately picking up a water testing kit. You can get one online pretty cheap! 

How often do you change water, how big is the tank, what fish exactly are in it?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If they are nose up, gasping at the surface, you most likely have a water-quaality issue, change some water ASAP. If they are just "out-of-level", it could be swim-bladder, or "something they ate". Did you change anything recently?


----------

